# Recoil Comparison



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Which would have the least amount recoil? A Glock 17 or a Walther P99 9mm QA? I currently have a Colt 1911 series 70 and the recoil is a bit much for me. How would the Glock or the Walther compare to the Colt?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Which would have the least amount recoil? A Glock 17 or a Walther P99 9mm QA? I currently have a Colt 1911 series 70 and the recoil is a bit much for me. How would the Glock or the Walther compare to the Colt?


First thing. Welcome to the forum.

Next I happen to have the G17 and a P99. 
I would have to say on my guns the G17 has less but not by much. Both guns have very tame recoil and are very accurate.
Probably the best thing for you to do is find a gun store with a range in it that will rent them.
FYI. Just in case you have not see the prices. New P99s are starting at 700 in most places and the Glocks are in the low 500s or upper 400s you might want to wait if you decide on the Glock. Jan 2010 Glock is releasing the Gen4 Glock. Read about them here
http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2009/10/29/gen-4-glock-a-look-at-the-new-features/
Happy hunting.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> First thing. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Next I happen to have the G17 and a P99.
> I would have to say on my guns the G17 has less but not by much. Both guns have very tame recoil and are very accurate.
> ...


Thanks for the info. The P99 goes for $799 and the Glock 17 goes for $642 where I live. Pretty steep compared with the rest of the country. Maybe its a California thing. This state hates guns lol.

The Gen 4 glocks sound very interesting. Cant wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. I live in Missouri. You could not pay me to live in the peoples republic.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A cheap fix you might try on the 1911 is to order a 17 and an 18 lbs recoil spring. Try them one at a time to see which works to reduce recoil the best. You can keep going up in weight until the pistol starts having failure to eject problems. I carry a Para LTC Commander and it came with a 20 lbs recoil spring. It has an alloy frame so it is pretty light compared to a standard 1911. The recoil is mild compared to my son inlaws 1911A1 which is fairly heavy. I stuck a 17 pound spring in his and it helped quite a bit. Give it a try before you spend a ton of money. The springs are cheap.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I di not like the P99 I had and sold it and not too fond of G locks. I assume you are looking for a 9mm? I would suggest a Walther P5 which is about $600.00, steel frame gun, very durable, accurate and little if any recoil due to the gun weight.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

gmaske said:


> A cheap fix you might try on the 1911 is to order a 17 and an 18 lbs recoil spring. Try them one at a time to see which works to reduce recoil the best. You can keep going up in weight until the pistol starts having failure to eject problems. I carry a Para LTC Commander and it came with a 20 lbs recoil spring. It has an alloy frame so it is pretty light compared to a standard 1911. The recoil is mild compared to my son inlaws 1911A1 which is fairly heavy. I stuck a 17 pound spring in his and it helped quite a bit. Give it a try before you spend a ton of money. The springs are cheap.


I did order a new spring because Im having a problem with the gun jamming. For me the 1911 is just too big. Plus the one I have is 27 years old so its time for something new.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Sonny Boy said:


> I di not like the P99 I had and sold it and not too fond of G locks. I assume you are looking for a 9mm? I would suggest a Walther P5 which is about $600.00, steel frame gun, very durable, accurate and little if any recoil due to the gun weight.


Yeah im looking for a 9mm gun. What about the P99 and the Glock did you not like?


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm getting ready to sell my P99, but it is a full size, and the recoil is nothing. It pops good, but the thing will froup less than 6" at 75'


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got fairly large hands and the 1911 grip is perfect for me. The Para that I own is so sweet to shoot. Just a good hard push when it goes off. I really do love the 1911. Luck to you on finding that "Right" pistol that works for you. The range rental thing is a good way to figure it out.


----------

